# 922 opinions?



## AZ.

Looking at the 922 over the 722.

The sling part is a must and the only part I'll use, due to being on the road.

Sure lots of unhappy campers with the 922, so Im looking for the pros and cons of it. Wont get much help back home if somthing goes wrong other than a reset, or somthing very minor!

Any and all feedback would be awsome, and any input on sling would even be better....Using Android 2.2 on an Evo right now.

Thanks all, some of the best disissions in life are made by more than one person! lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Welcome... I suggest you read the various threads in this 922 forum... as I believe you will find many of the pros and cons discussed in pretty good detail.


----------



## Bill L

I have both the 722 and 922. Generally, I like the 922 much better. Menu's and general function is better. The disc storage space is 2X. It is much faster.

I am having one annoying thing with the 922. On occasion it will cut a recording short. Generally less than one minute. It makes my wife jump up and down.

An example of this is the recorded the recent results show on American Idol. The 722 go the whole show. The 922 was short by 45 seconds or so. You can cure this by telling the DVR to record longer but this creates all sorts of problem with any recording that may be next.

Overall, I would buy the 922 again.


----------



## P Smith

I see the model as forced by someone from dish VP pool who overexcited by initial impression of Sling's success and made an order "buy the technology with a company and integrate it - make our new flagship DVR".
In result E* DVR Dept struggled to make new DVR quickly, HW group did slam TI DAVINCI guts into 722K, SW Dept rush with new UI and Sling support ... Struggling in time constraint and short of labor the 722S aka 822 aka 922 was born. Unfortunately it's inherit many problems of such method of development what early adopters encountered and still suffering from.
They're still not recovered from the 'blitzkrieg' - can't make promised Sling catcher [model 300]... but promising NEW BETTER DVR with 3D support soon(!).


----------



## mdewitt

I have had the 922 for about a month after having a 622 for years. I think you have to split it into two categories to review it: DVR, and Sling

DVR:

Keep in mind I've only had it for a month.

I am having a real hard time adjusting to the menus. I find it cumbersome and not as intuitive as the 622. It also seems to take more clicks to do things. Now I have not done a list of clicks to compare the 622 to the 922, but it just seems to take more clicks. I have only noticed one real bug and that is when something is recording and I hit Start Over, it sometimes goes to live TV and then I have to do Start Over again.

Sling:

This has been hit or miss for me. My Internet connection speed tests are sufficient to be able to sling to my iphone, but it locks up very frequently. My phone is only a 3G so that could be the issue. I plan to have a friend with an ipad try it for me and see if that makes a difference. Even when using my PC on my home network, HD freezes enough to be very annoying. My PC is 5 years old, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I assume it could be video card performance. So until I troubleshoot this a little more, I can't say it is the 922's fault.

Just my two cents.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I love my 922. The presentation is light years beyond what I had on the 722, and the DVR menu itself uses tiles instead of text to show what's on. That's really great for my 3 year old, since words he reads are generally limited to his name, our names, and car models that he likes. He can flip around and pick different shows that he wants to watch without bugging me about it (at least until he decides he wants a specific episode).

Slinging has been mostly a good experience. I just watched the Lightning give my Rangers a hand into the playoffs on my wife's TMobile 3G Slide during a wedding on Saturday and it was fantastic. It's saved my butt at both my parents' and inlaws' houses when the boy wakes up at 6:30AM wanting shows that their cable providers don't have but we've got recorded. 

When I got it in November there was some weirdness with it but a firmware update that came out a few days later cured my biggest problem, which was that the EHD from my 722 wasn't being recognized. Sometimes it crashes, but I've only noticed it twice since we got it and a reboot will fix it pretty easily.

Overall I'm very, very satisfied.


----------



## phrelin

AZ. said:


> Looking at the 922 over the 722.
> 
> The sling part is a must and the only part I'll use, due to being on the road.
> 
> Sure lots of unhappy campers with the 922, so Im looking for the pros and cons of it. Wont get much help back home if somthing goes wrong other than a reset, or somthing very minor!
> 
> Any and all feedback would be awsome, and any input on sling would even be better....Using Android 2.2 on an Evo right now.
> 
> Thanks all, some of the best disissions in life are made by more than one person! lol


I have a 722 hooked to a Slingbox PRO-HD (currently $259.18 at Amazon). I bought it a few months before the 922 came out after evaluating in my mind the likelihood of a new box from Dish working well when it was released.

The Slingbox PRO-HD is an established product. It works fine. The down side is that it must use the TV1 output and IR remote input which means that if anyone is at home watching HD TV you both have to be watching the same thing. The 922 takes over the independently controlled TV2 output turning it into a second HD signal for your computer.

I have followed the 922 threads carefully and it appears the Sling function now works fairly well.

As you can see from the responses here, reviews of the 922 as a DVR are mixed - some love the new user interface, some don't.

I can't tell if you are already a Dish customer so I have to add a comment.

The Sling function on the 922 (or 722 with Sling adapter) is not the reason to change companies. A Slingbox PRO-HD will work with any infrared remote controlled A/V HD source that has a set of component video and RCA audio which includes most cable/satellite HD DVR's.

While I love Dish particularly for their equipment and package pricing, I still recognize that many friends and members of my family are used to the "on-demand" selection at Comcast (as well as receiving all the HD locals in HD).


----------

